# Take care of your hair before and after swimming!!!!!!!!!



## salonspasource (Sep 2, 2010)

*Most people like swimming, but they just don't know that it is directly affect the hair and make it dull. So, before going and after swimming what care you should keep that i have mentioned below.




*

*Since dry hair acts like a sponge the minute it comes in contact with moisture- absorbing it quick and deep- the best way to protect your hair before swimming is to wet it thoroughly with non-chlorinated water. This way your hair will absorb the "safe" water and once you get in the pool your hair will be too saturated with clean water to absorb much chlorine.*

Another way is just simply comb your favorite conditioner or a small amount of baby oil, coconut oil, or olive oil through your hair before swimming. The oil will repel the water and seal the cuticle of the hair shaft acting as a barrier between the chlorinated water and your hair.

It's a good idea to use a conditioner for your hair that contains an SPF. This will prevent your hair from "bleaching out" in the pool due to a mixture of chemical and sun exposure.

Hats or swim caps can also protect your hair (while providing some relief from squinting) from the sun and the pool chemicals. This is the most effective and easiest way of hair protection.

When you come from swimming, after that do shampoo and conditioners specially formulated for "swimmers hair" are recommended for those who are in swimming pools on a daily basis. Rinsing hair with lemon juice or vinegar after swimming is an at-home care remedy that can also work well.

Create your own home-remedy hair pack by using an egg yolk, honey, avocado or mayonnaise. Message a few tablespoons into your scalp and then wrap your head in a warm towel and wait about 10-15 minutes before shampooing.


----------



## johnwalter (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for such wonderful information. It is really very important to take care of your hair.


----------



## jasikajack (Sep 3, 2010)

Put in a leave-in conditioner to the hair,this provides a protective barrier against chlorine,wearing a swimming cap also provides a protective layer,rinse your hair with clean water after swimming,chlorine in pools not only dries-out your hair, but will also fade the color of your hair,baking soda is a wonderfully inexpensive home remedy,Shampoo as usual, but add 1/4 cup baking soda to your shampoo,also consider mixing baking soda with hair conditioner in your hand to condition the ends of your hair.


----------

